# Amphibien und Reptilien 2020



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2020)

Servus

Heute habe ich seit Jahren wieder einmal 2 Froschlaiche entdeckt und auch gleich den __ Grasfrosch dazu.
     

Erdkröten und deren Schnüre konnte ich auch entdecken.
 

Eine __ Ringelnatter habe ich auch heute entdeckt. Konnte ich aber leider nicht ablichten.

__ Molche sind auch vielzählig schon am wuseln.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Whyatt (16. Apr. 2020)

Ich hätte das Reptil 2020 im Angebot. Die 2 Jungs teilen dich aktuell das Revier Gemüsegarten. Mal sehen wann es zum Showdown kommt und sie es ausfechten. Schade nur dass sich bisher keine Dame eingefunden hat


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Apr. 2020)

moin zusammen,
hier ist in diesem Jahr auch ordentlich was los... Teichfrösche, Erdkröten, Blindschleichen!!
In Ermangelung eines Erdkröten-Weibchens, das sitzt beim Nachbarn im Teich,
schnappte  ER sich kurzerhand die sich sonnenden Gartenfrösche!
 

Wiederholt bin ich auf junge Blindschleichen in den letzten 3 Wochen gestoßen


----------



## Cycleman007 (20. Apr. 2020)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 214855 Anhang anzeigen 214856
> Ich hätte das Reptil 2020 im Angebot. Die 2 Jungs teilen dich aktuell das Revier Gemüsegarten. Mal sehen wann es zum Showdown kommt und sie es ausfechten. Schade nur dass sich bisher keine Dame eingefunden hat


Was ist das denn für ein grüner Freund?

Habe bei mir Berg-, Teich- und Kammmolche en masse, __ Kröten plus deren Laich bis zum Abwinken und __ Frösche bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## butzbacher (20. Apr. 2020)

Das ist eine männliche __ Zauneidechse


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2020)

An meinem völlig vermoosten Teich ist aus der kleinen __ Ringelnatter vom letzten Jahr eine ordentlich große geworden!

 

Also den Tieren gefällt er wohl so am besten, obwohl man eigentlich kein Wasser mehr sieht.


----------



## Biko (30. Apr. 2020)

Ich konnte heuer mal meinen Erdkröten bei der Laichablage zusehen  
In der Zwischenzeit wuseln die kleinen Quappen schon zu hunderten herum. Vollkommen unbehelligt von meinen Fischen - sie scheinen ihnen nicht zu schmecken


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Apr. 2020)

Erdkrötenquappen sind von einer Art Schleim umgeben, den dieFische überhaupt nicht mögen.
Sogar die __ Sonnenbarsche verzichten dankend!


----------



## koile (24. Mai 2020)

Heute sind die __ Molche sehr aktiv.       Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2020)

Moin Gerd,
wie schön..... __ Molche gibt es hier höchstens mal im Spätsommer/Herbst.
Im letzten Jahr flitzte so'n Stepke durch den garten Richtung Graben hinter dem Grundstück.
Ganz jung.... aber sie bleiben nicht. In unserem Teichverbund habe ich noch nie welche gesehen...


----------



## Majestic222 (26. Mai 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> .... aber sie bleiben nicht. In unserem Teichverbund habe ich noch nie welche gesehen...


Ich fühle mit dir ! Hätte auch gerne ein paar __ Molche aber seit Jahren tut sich nichts bei meiner kleinen Pfütze. Vllt. befinden sich noch zu wenige Unterwasserpflanzen bei mir. Ich hoffe das sich nun durch das erkannte Problem des Nährstoffmangels in meinem Teichwasser nun die Pflanzen deutlich besser und schneller entwickeln so das es in absehbarer Zeit zu einem kleinen "Unterwasserdschungel" heranwächst.


----------



## Cycleman007 (16. Juni 2020)

Du brauchst in der Umgebung genügend Bereiche mit Totholz, potentiellen Erdlöchern etc. In einer typischen Neubaudiedlung bspw dürfte die Ansiedlung unmöglich sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pysur (24. Juni 2020)

Gestern habe ich einen unserer großen Grasfrösche in seinem Versteck entdeckt:

  

... und danach noch eine Krötenquappe.. 

  

Habt den Tag schön!


----------



## Pysur (24. Juni 2020)

Heute sind sie nochmal zur Fotosession erschienen:

__ Grasfrosch oder Kröte, das ist hier die Frage.. beim 3. Bild würde ich vielleicht auf Ersteres tippen, den Laich hatten wir jedenfalls von Beidem im Teich.


----------



## Pysur (3. Juli 2020)

Heute hat mein Sohn einen Drachen am Quellstein gefunden:

          

Ein Kammmolch vielleicht? Das Kerlchen war ca. 12 - 15 cm groß. 

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## butzbacher (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

definitiv Kammmolch.

Gruß André


----------



## Cycleman007 (25. Juli 2020)

Natürlich ist das kein Kammmolch. Das ist ein ganz normaler __ Teichmolch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbacher (25. Juli 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das kein Kammmolch. Das ist ein ganz normaler __ Teichmolch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das kann bei der genannten Größe schon kein Teichmolch sein. Außerdem sind Teichmolche in Landtracht nicht schwarz. Also Fehlbestimmung durch dich.


----------



## Cycleman007 (25. Juli 2020)

Wohl mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden was.  Leucht aggressiv...

Es ist ein __ Teichmolch.  Weitere Antworten lese ich nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## butzbacher (25. Juli 2020)

Das wird auch kein __ Teichmolch, wenn du darauf bestehst. Nutz mal Google.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2020)




----------



## Knarf1969 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo!
Ich HATTE genau einen Frosch bisher!


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich HATTE genau einen Frosch bisher!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 218506


Und, hat der arme Frosch bei dir auch so Markzereißend wie ein kleines Baby geschrien?
Furchtbares Geräusch


----------



## Knarf1969 (25. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und, hat der arme Frosch bei dir auch so Markzereißend wie ein kleines Baby geschrien?
> Furchtbares Geräusch


Jaaaaa! Das hätte ich nie gedacht


----------



## Cycleman007 (26. Juli 2020)

Wir haben auch einen Kater.  Er liebt es mehrmals tgl um den Teich zu pirschen, um vlt doch mal einen Frosch zu erwischen.  Die zahlreichen Grünen springen aber rechtzeitig weg.

Nun entdecke ich doch heute tatsächlich einen kleinen Quarker, der nur noch ein Bein hat, aber fröhlich durch den Teich schwomm. Ich habe da einen schlimmen Verdacht ... dieser behaarte Schlingel. Hoffentlich reicht der eine Schenkel noch zum Springen nach __ Fliegen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PeBo (9. Aug. 2020)

In meinem Teich hat dieser Geselle sein Sommerquartier errichtet:
  

  

Heute habe ich ihn endlich mal ordentlich vor die Linse bekommen.
Das scheint aber ein anderer Frosch zu sein, wie die Krawallmacher die ich schon öfter mal im Frühling am Teich hatte. Diese waren am Rücken grün - schwarz gestreift und um einiges größer.
Vielleicht kennt jemand die unterschiedlichen Arten?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Marion412 (9. Aug. 2020)

Das müsste ein __ Teichfrosch sein 
https://www.bund-naturschutz.de/tiere-in-bayern/amphibien/froschlurche/teichfrosch.html


----------



## butzbacher (9. Aug. 2020)

Bei den Wasserfröschen ist die Bestimmung mit Bild eher schwierig. Aber der sogenannte __ Teichfrosch ist am weitesten verbreitet.


----------



## koile (10. Aug. 2020)

Froschkönig  

    
Wünsche Euch einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Dothee (14. Aug. 2020)

Zwei meiner nächtlichen Gäste...Ida und Rosalinde :-D keine amAhnung was die fürn Geschlecht haben, aber einen Namen haben sie verdient...


----------



## Dothee (25. Aug. 2020)

Und nun auch noch....ein winziges Fröschlein...hab mich soooo gefreut


----------



## Pysur (3. Sep. 2020)

Einer unserer kleinen Teichbewohner, ein süßer __ Grasfrosch, etwa um die 3 cm "groß".


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Sep. 2020)

… ich würde gern ein video zu einer bei uns im Teich lebenden, jungen __ Ringelnatter einstellen,
weiß aber nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen muss.... kann mir wer Hilfestellung geben?


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> … ich würde gern ein video zu einer bei uns im Teich lebenden, jungen __ Ringelnatter einstellen,
> weiß aber nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen muss.... kann mir wer Hilfestellung geben?


Du hast einen Google Account?
Dann auf YouTube Video hochladen und den Link hier einstellen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2020)

hallo René,
danke für die Info..


----------



## Rhz69 (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo, 
ich hatte heute seltenen Besuch am Teich , weiss jemand, was das für eine ist?

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Kuni99 (24. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,

eine hübsche __ Ringelnatter. Gut zu erkennen durch die Nahaufnahme des Kopfes.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Apr. 2021)

Brauch mal schnell Hilfe.
In den letzten Tagen waren bei uns im Gewächshaus immer wieder kleine Löcher.
  
Heut zeigte sich die Ursache.
Ist das ne __ Erdkröte?
  
Hab sie erstmal unter nen Baum gesetzt.
Sie bewegt sich wie in Zeitlupe und gibt merkwürdige Laute von sich.
Kann ich der irgendwie helfen oder ist das normal?
Sorry für die blöde Frage aber bis jetzt hatte ich so ein Tier noch nie auf meinem Grundstück.


----------



## butzbacher (10. Apr. 2021)

Das ist eine __ Knoblauchkröte. Die graben sich ein. Wenn Sie in deinem Gewächshaus nicht in Gefahr ist, lass sie machen.

Tolle Sache.

Gruß, André


----------

